# How many Birthing Partners...



## LarLar

I'm a long way from giving birth yet but i was thinking about it as i seem to have this need to plan everything out..

I was curious as to how many people are usually allowed in the room while you are giving birth. I'd like my Partner and my mum to be there..

I'm going to be having the baby in the Western Infirmary Glasgow or the Royal Infirmary Glasgow.

Was hoping someone would know these particular hospitals policies or if i should say to my midwife when i see her which won't be until the 10th of april (2 days before my 14th week).

Thankyou!


----------



## Blah11

it'll be 2 :) I had my OH and mum at both too.


----------



## LarLar

Blah11 said:


> it'll be 2 :) I had my OH and mum at both too.

ah that's great do you think i should still mention it to my midwife? :) Or when it comes to it just bring my mum along haha.


----------



## Tacey

I think it's best to see what the hospital's policy is, so worth a mention to your midwife. I think most places allow 2 though.


----------



## LarLar

Tacey said:


> I think it's best to see what the hospital's policy is, so worth a mention to your midwife. I think most places allow 2 though.

Thankyou :) i think i will do i just feel somewhat hesitant about asking stuff incase i sound stupid. It'd be really important for me to have my mum there as she isn't very well and yeah it'd be special.. 

If one of either of those hospitals say it's a 1 person policy do i have the right to change to one that has another policy? and how would i go about this?


----------



## Scuba

I'm sure most places let you have 2 people at the birth! I really wouldn't worry - just say to your midwife (or call the hospital you want to deliver at directly if you rather) and ask them :) don't worry about looking silly, I ask some ridiculous things and blame it on baby brain lol xx


----------



## LarLar

Scuba said:


> I'm sure most places let you have 2 people at the birth! I really wouldn't worry - just say to your midwife (or call the hospital you want to deliver at directly if you rather) and ask them :) don't worry about looking silly, I ask some ridiculous things and blame it on baby brain lol xx

Ahh thankyou if i get too nervous about asking the midwife i'll phone the hospital and see if they'll tell me. :) I know one of them definitely allows 2 people as my friend was allowed her mum and partner. But that's not the one i'm booked in for my scans or anything. It'd just save hassle switching over if it turns out the hospital i'm at already has a 2 person policy. :)


----------



## lizardbreath

I only had the father at the birth but I was allowed two I just didn't want anyone but fob at the birth


----------



## holly2234

I think its normally 2 :) Its worth a mention to the midwife. Just tell her you want to be sure which hospital is going to be the right choice for you and that is one of the deciding factors.


----------



## GlasgowAngel

In Glasgow the 2 hospitals you can choose to give birth are the Princess Royal or the Southern General. You can't give birth in the western.

The Southern only allows 1 person
The Royal allows 2 as long as it's in your birth plan.


----------



## LarLar

GlasgowAngel said:


> In Glasgow the 2 hospitals you can choose to give birth are the Princess Royal or the Southern General. You can't give birth in the western.
> 
> The Southern only allows 1 person
> The Royal allows 2 as long as it's in your birth plan.

Sorry i got mixed up with hospital names haha i was at the southern for my early pregnancy assement scan so i assume that'd be where i'd give birth but i'd really wanna change to the royal if thats the case any idea how i'd do that? 
Thanks for the info though looks like it's going to be the royal!


----------



## LarLar

lizardbreath said:


> I only had the father at the birth but I was allowed two I just didn't want anyone but fob at the birth

Ah i understand that :) i just really want my mum to be there with me for some reason.. i've always said it.


----------



## LarLar

holly2234 said:


> I think its normally 2 :) Its worth a mention to the midwife. Just tell her you want to be sure which hospital is going to be the right choice for you and that is one of the deciding factors.

Thankyou :) i'll say that to her and hope for the best, but it's a major part in my decision i hate offending people and hope i don't offend that particular midwife is i ask to be referred to another hospital :)


----------

